# Replacement for Dr. Link, Wisconsin - hip, elbow, back X-rays for OFA & SV



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I have always used Dr. Link from Spring Harbor Vet Clinic. He was well known for getting correct X-rays for submission to OFA and/or the SV. He just retired May this year. I am going to need to do prelims and submit them to the SV the first of September. I am wondering if anybody has used Spring Harbor's replacement for Dr. Link (name please) and/or do you have a recommendation for me (name and clinic). Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

WOAH!!! This is crazy! I was just there in April and got my girl's hips checked...OFA Excellent.

Where in Wisconsin are you?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Madison area. Yea, I was in there in April to have x-rays of Minka's back. Asked him if he'd come in for me in September  
Nope, he said he is truly retired.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh and congrats on the excellent hips!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Does the replacement still not put them under? I know that Link was like the only one in the area that didn't use general to take the x-ray. That's a big part of why I went there (I'm in Milwaukee).

If they still do it the way Link did it...I would probably go back.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about the veterinarian that will be doing the OFA/SV X-rays and I was hoping someone on this board would be able to tell us first hand. I did like that Link didn't have to sedate the dogs and he got great images on the first attempt. He was awesome! 

So, anybody use Spring Harbor (Wisconsin) for hip & elbow xrays? What was your experience?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Follow-up on this thread. RE: Dr. Link's replacement.

Had Zarek's 1 year old hips and elbows done for submission to the a-stamp program, and back done also just for good measure. Today I went to *Spring Harbor Veterinary Hospital in Wisconsin* where Dr. Link was well known for his great X-ray technique. Since Dr. Link retired in the spring of this year I had his replacement, who was mentored by Dr. Link - *Dr. Marc Siegel*, perform the x-rays. I think he did an awesome job and *I would recommend him* to anyone who needs a-stamp or OFA X-rays done.

These are Zarek's hips and elbows. From my experience, they turned out very well (both technique and physical results).


----------

